# so i got them anyways....



## tyguy35 (May 7, 2012)

earlier in the week i had made a vivarium for vampire crabs then i was given the " sorry i thought we ordered it but we didnt i guess" so i went and bought more darts and put them in the setup. believe it or not right after i spend 200 on dart frogs I walk into a store and they are just recieving a shipment of vampire crabs they have 50 or so not even out of the bag yet so of course me being me i have to get them. Ive always wanted to breed them I sorta have a thing for the shelled creatures tortoise crab anything with a hard exterior except spider nasty. I got the pick of them so i carefully sexed them myself getting 3 and 3 so im hoping for some pairing. they are the only crab species that can lay eggs on land with no trouble. I also own flower crabs i have one pregnant one for about 4 weeks now but its no tlooking good she shoulda laid weeks ago. I was hoping to be apart of the few if not the only one to be able to breed a crab thats not a vampire. but here are the pics the red one is the flower rest are vampires.

side note: the flower crab is 3-4 inches the vampires an inch


----------



## DixieParadise (May 7, 2012)

Pretty cool. Glad you were able to get what you really wanted. Too bad you had to put out the extra money...but I am sure it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## tyguy35 (May 7, 2012)

I can add more photos as well



DixieParadise said:


> Pretty cool. Glad you were able to get what you really wanted. Too bad you had to put out the extra money...but I am sure it will be worth it in the end.



Oh forsure worth it. Money is money. I'm happy with learning about different things so I make room.


----------



## tyguy35 (May 9, 2012)

And I bought ten more Lol and upgraded the tank to a 10 gal. Also the flower in the picture had a molt a good one woot so lucky. Anyways if you want to see the new tank let me know


----------



## ascott (May 10, 2012)

NEW TANK
NEW TANK
NOW, please


----------



## starfield (May 10, 2012)

love the vampires...never looked into crabs...very interesting!


----------



## tyguy35 (May 12, 2012)

ascott said:


> NEW TANK
> NEW TANK
> NOW, please



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyvs1If7S9M

thats a video i just posted on youtube and heres a picture


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2012)

Can I assume the crabs and frogs are in two diff. enclosure? However, are both types of crabs able to be housed together? I can see why you like the crabs so much. They are beautiful. I might be looking into some myself. My hermit I have is boring.


----------



## tyguy35 (May 12, 2012)

wellington said:


> Can I assume the crabs and frogs are in two diff. enclosure? However, are both types of crabs able to be housed together? I can see why you like the crabs so much. They are beautiful. I might be looking into some myself. My hermit I have is boring.



Yes they are in deifferent set ups. I've herd of people keeping them together but I rather not try. I now have between 12 and 16 vampire crabs lol hard to count. The two types or crab are also in different set ups. I like to think of myself as sorta a expert on crustaceans lol. I have been study different kinds on my own for years and soon the flower crabs will have babies. Everyone says you can't breed a crab that is brackish because they need the ocean. I beg to differ. I have took all the info I could compile and made them the exact habitat they live in. Same as with the vampires. If you ever do decided to go with some crabs ask me anything lol I even know all the scientific names for them. Vamps are geosesarma sp bicolor. The flowers are sesarmop intermedius science names help with looking up info. Anyways ya ask any question I love answering I learn what I can fom them. 

Also sorry for punctuation and just bad grammer I'm sorta in a rush right now and the iPod is not helping with auto correct.


----------



## wellington (May 12, 2012)

If and when I do get some. I will for sure get in contact with you. Don't forget to post pics of the babies, that is so cool.


----------



## tyguy35 (May 12, 2012)

wellington said:


> If and when I do get some. I will for sure get in contact with you. Don't forget to post pics of the babies, that is so cool.



I will forsure post pictures. Problem is I'd have to find them. Pregnant crabs hide they the babies hatch and there are 1mm big lol and clear. Haha


----------

